# Nishimori kogYo enterprises NA-6



## Kevin Schultz (Dec 5, 2018)

I have recently purchased a used lathe.  I would appreciate any information that any one here has.  The lathe has been modified by removing the lead screw and replacing that with a chain and gear. I would like to know what it looked like originally.  So I could restore it to factory specs. Or any information on this machine at all especially pics of a currently working machine would be very very appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 6, 2018)

Looks like someone replaced the rack & pinion with the chain and sprocket.  Does it still have the half nut?

This is the only picture that I could find


----------



## Kevin Schultz (Dec 6, 2018)

I have not taken the carriage apart yet and I can't tell if it's there.  My best guess is that the 1/2 nut is gone.  I will take it apart and get some pics.  I was assuming it had a rack that the carriage ran on but was not for sure.  It looks like it has a flat machined surface with holes where the rack should be.


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 6, 2018)

Looks like the 1/2 nut should fit behind the hole in the carriage.  Looks like you are missing a lot of parts.  But the good news is that the machine looks very substantial.


----------



## mjs408 (Jul 24, 2019)

I have a NA-6 in my garage shop. Let me know if thier are any pictures I can take. Does your model have a travel dial?


----------

